# 1901 TRIBUNE Blue Streak model 62



## fonsu33 (Jul 5, 2008)

good morning, I come from Spain and 
We want to present my recent acquisition ... the famous "mile-a-minute"
This bike is in very good condition overall, so I have great doubts ... 
do a good restoration and leave it as a new, or retain their originality .. This is the question. 

believe that? I think it is a model of bike that barely would have a value even if the entire original? 

thanks.


----------



## MartyW (Jul 5, 2008)

*No Restoration*

Wow, that is a beautiful bike I for one say DO NOT restore this. It is only orginal once and I think that this bike is in way to good of shape to restore.
Do you know what year it is?

Guau, eso es una bici hermosa I para una dice no restaura esto. Es solamente original una vez y pienso que esta bici est? de manera a bueno de la forma restaurar. ?Usted sabe qu? a?o es?


----------



## fonsu33 (Jul 5, 2008)

gracias!! 


Well, I think I am trying to do a good cleaning thoroughly, very carefully, and looking to revive part of chrome, ... then I will decide.

It is a bicycle in the year 1901.

Here in Spain are not as old bicycles, and is not like in the USA where the bicycle was a very important tool makes one hundred years ago ...

The main problem that I have here, to collect and restore bicycles, is the price to pay transport and customs .. approximately $ 500  

saludos.

pd: my english isn´t never perfect... jejeje so sorry!!


----------



## MartyW (Jul 5, 2008)

Rember, that they did not usually use "chrome" in 1901 they used "nickel", I have found several very different reports on the history of chrome. But I know that nickel was widely used on turn of the century bicycles.

 I still would say to just clean it up and leave it as it is, all the patina matches and that is part of it's beauty! Once you start making some parts look new it will make the rest look worse then you will want to redo that part also, then with in no time you will have a fully restored bike.:eek:


----------



## fourstarbikes (Jul 5, 2008)

*the value*

of that bike bikes goes way down if you restore it


----------



## Langsmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Yikes! I wouldn't restore such a clean original bike. Its hard to find a bike from the 40's in that condition!


----------



## fonsu33 (Jul 7, 2008)

someone can provide information in this bike? not on the famous story of mile-a-minute, but rather the construction company, origin, etc. .. 

I have another question that is ... in the faceplate 1901 Tribune writes, I understand that this is the year of manufacture, right? 
thanks for everything.

Saludos.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't Restore! Since the nickle plating is beyond cleanup, it would be best to leave it as-is. Very nice bike!!!


----------



## fonsu33 (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks! 

ok, and I decided not to restore, convinced me of the phrase *MartyW* _"It is only original once"._


----------



## fonsu33 (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## MartyW (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes that is the year 1901.

here is a picture of my 1902






[/IMG]




fonsu33 said:


> someone can provide information in this bike? not on the famous story of mile-a-minute, but rather the construction company, origin, etc. ..
> 
> I have another question that is ... in the faceplate 1901 Tribune writes, I understand that this is the year of manufacture, right?
> thanks for everything.
> ...


----------



## Bicyclelogy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello, I have updated my site with the information you were looking for.  Please use the following link. http://www.bicyclelogy.com/page/1263541


----------



## Yannick (Jul 28, 2008)

I love these old racers, superb! Great work on your website too!


----------



## fonsu33 (Aug 16, 2008)

Bicyclelogi thanks  , I am really very happy with the acquisition of the Tribune, the treatment was very good and sending a perfect Spain, with very good packaging. 
Thanks again. 
As I said in some oacasi?n, here in spain are not bikes these characteristics, and is very pleasant to enjoy one of them.


----------

